# Les Anglais donnent leurs machines, les Français donnent leur poitrine



## Jacques Brodeur

What would be a good translation for (This is a Nazi Propaganda's slogan)

« Les Anglais donnent leurs machines, les Français donnent leur poitrine »

Thanks

Jacques Brodeur
Canada


----------



## mgarizona

To get the ball rolling:

The Englishmen roll out their cannons; the Frenchmen offer their breasts.

You might want to go with a less classical image, as in English most will probably not recognize 'offering one's breast' as a declaration of surrender.


----------



## Jacques Brodeur

Oups, I am embarrasses, I meant chest, not breast!

My error

Thanks


----------



## JeanDeSponde

mgarizona said:


> You might want to go with a less classical image, as in English most will probably not recognize 'offering one's breast' as a declaration of surrender.


MG, you're out of the picture!
The quote doesn't say that the French surrender. It says that French people are killed by English weapons. It was intended to set the French against the English.
(Mind you, I didn't say we _never_ surrendered _- _just that, no, incredibly, not in this sentence...)


----------



## Moon Palace

I wholly agree with JDS  on the interpretation. My suggestion: 
'The English give the machines, the French give their lives away (under their fire)'. 

I would indeed be tempted to add 'under their fire' since the point is to show that it is the machines that the English gave which killed the French.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi 

I have a doubt about the meaning, not sure there is a cause and effect link between the first and the second part of the sentence, but rather a comparison (disavantageous for French people) ?

French people give their lives when English people give (only) their machines (not human beings)


----------



## Topsie

The English provide the cannons and the French the cannon fodder (?)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Topsie said:


> The English provide the cannons and the French the cannon fodder (?)


Why not ? In fact, I suppose "machines" are rather planes than cannons, here.


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> French people give their lives when English people give (only) their machines (not human beings)


I agree with this reading, which sounds dishonourable for English more than for French people, in my opinion (hence _only_).


----------



## Topsie

Hmmm!!! It would be interesting to see what the original German sentence was - and if it rhymed like the French translation!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Topsie said:


> Hmmm!!! It would be interesting to see what the original German sentence was - an if it rhymed like the French translation!


That was my feeling too !


----------



## Moon Palace

I agree on the fact that we need more context, but it would also make sense to see the Nazi advertise the fact that English machines are responsible for French casualties.


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

I like the cannons/cannon fodder version.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Moon Palace said:


> I agree on the fact that we need more context, but it would also make sense to see the Nazi advertise the fact that English machines are responsible for French casualties.


Bonjour MP 

Votre interprétation (celle de JDS et la tienne) est tout à fait possible dans le cadre de la propagande nazie, mais je ne la lis pas dans la structure de la phrase où les deux parties sont juxtaposées sans liaison entre elles.

(il y a peut-être une allusion au fait que les français étaient sous-équipés et que les anglais ne s'impliquaient pas humainement parlant, laissant les français se faire massacrer)


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour MP
> 
> Votre interprétation (celle de JDS et la tienne) est tout à fait possible dans le cadre de la propagande nazie, mais je ne la lis pas dans la structure de la phrase où les deux parties sont juxtaposées sans liaison entre elles.
> 
> (il y a peut-être une allusion au fait que les français étaient sous-équipés et que les anglais ne s'impliquaient pas humainement parlant, laissant les français se faire massacrer)


Oui, pour moi le slogan visait de toute évidence à dire aux Français qu'ils ne devaient pas compter sur des Anglais bien à l'abri sur leur île.


----------



## Moon Palace

Punky Zoé said:


> Votre interprétation (celle de JDS et la tienne) est tout à fait possible dans le cadre de la propagande nazie, mais je ne la lis pas dans la structure de la phrase où les deux parties sont juxtaposées sans liaison entre elles.



Bonjour PZ 
Le lien n'est évidemment pas explicite, néanmoins c'est quelque chose que l'anglais aime beaucoup: juxtaposer sans expliquer, mais sous-entendre les liens logiques (pas d'exemple en tête maintenant, désolée  ). Hence my understanding of this sentence in a stronger way than is obvious. It has yet to be confirmed by context.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne sais pas si ça aidera à trouver un bon équivalent anglais - idéalement avec rime - mais bon... j'ai trouvé deux sources:


> Les murs commençaient à se couvrir d'affiches éditées par l'occupant qui étaient loin d'honorer l'entente cordiale. Elles représentaient une croix surmontée du casque Français ayant derrière un canon et une figure de capitaliste. Dessous, ce slogan: "Les Anglais donnent leurs machines, les Français, leurs poitrines…". C'était le début de la propagande de nos nouveaux maîtres. Source (chapitre Les débuts de l'occupation)





> On ne se bat pas encore, mais les propagandes luttent en permanence. En Allemagne, la radio répète : «Les Anglais donnent leurs machines, les Français leurs poitrines»Source  (Deuxième paragraphe de droite)


----------



## Nicomon

Just had a thought. I'm not sure how to work it out, but... about rhyming _bullet_ with _target_? 

Non native weak attempt :
_The English provide the bullets, the French become the targets._


----------



## Punky Zoé

Moon Palace said:


> Bonjour PZ
> Le lien n'est évidemment pas explicite, néanmoins c'est quelque chose que l'anglais aime beaucoup: juxtaposer sans expliquer, mais sous-entendre les liens logiques (pas d'exemple en tête maintenant, désolée  ). Hence my understanding of this sentence in a stronger way than is obvious. It has yet to be confirmed by context.


je veux bien te croire, MP, mais ici, nulle trace d'anglais, soit le slogan a été conçu directement en français à l'intention des Français, soit c'est une traduction de l'allemand .



Nicomon said:


> _The English provide de bullets, the French become the targets._


 Pourquoi pas Nico, mais reste la question  (non tranchée) de savoir si les Français sont les cibles des balles anglaises ou pas .



Topsie said:


> The English provide the cannons and the French the cannon fodder (?)


According to the explanation given by Nicomon, your suggestion sounds well.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Pourquoi pas Nico, mais reste la question (non tranchée) de savoir si les Français sont les cibles des balles anglaise ou pas.


 
Aurais-je perdu une bonne occasion de me taire?  J'ai suggéré à partir de l'explication de JDS. 
Et si on enlève _become_, alors? Ça donnerait une phrase dans le genre de celle de Topsie. 

_The English provide the bullets, and the French the targets._

Mieux? Pas mieux? Bon d'accord, je rends les armes.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> Aurais-je perdu une occasion de me taire?   J'ai suggéré à partir de l'explication de JDS.  Et si on enlève _become_, alors?  Ça donnerait une phrase dans le genre de celle de Topsie.
> 
> _The English provide the bullets, and the French the targets._
> 
> Mieux? Pas mieux?  Bon d'accord, je rends les armes.


Pourquoi te taire ? 
La phrase en français étant ambigüe, la traduction en anglais ne l'est pas moins ! 

(Perso, je préfère ta deuxième version, mais peut-être pas JDS et MP )


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Les sources citées par Nicomon (post #17) sont claires et datent cette citation de l'époque de la drôle de guerre; donc il semble difficile de l'interpréter (comme je le faisais, situant alors cette propagande sous l'occupation) comme les Français victimes des armes anglaises.
A l'époque, les Allemands essayaient de dresser les Français contre les Anglais en leur disant que les Anglais ne prendraient pas de risques humains (et ils utiliseront ensuite le retrait / la débâcle de Dunkerque dans ce sens).
Donc oui, les Anglais fournissent les armes, et les Français la chair à canons - _The English provides cannons, the French provide cannon fodder_


----------



## Punky Zoé

JeanDeSponde said:


> Les sources citées par PZ (post #17) sont claires [...]


Rendons à Nicomon le résultat de ses investigations !


----------



## Moon Palace

OK, sorry for being misled and misleading . I will come back for the next war...


----------



## Arthur_J

Wouldn't this phrase also have made sense during the resistance. The machines are the weapons provided by the British, the poitrines thoses of French fighters shot. 

Possible translation: England sends but her guns, France gives up her sons.


----------



## Nicomon

Arthur_J said:


> Wouldn't this phrase also have made sense during the resistance. The machines are the weapons provided by the British, the poitrines thoses of French fighters shot.
> 
> Possible translation: England sends but her guns, France gives up her sons.


 
That's my understanding.  And I really like your solution.


----------



## OLN

Arthur_J said:


> Wouldn't this phrase also have made sense *during the resistance*. The machines are the weapons provided by the British, the poitrines thoses of French fighters shot.
> 
> Possible translation: *England sends but her guns, France gives up her sons*.



this sounds perfect.

I was wondering how this could be "*nazi propaganda*".
_The British and the French resistance are fighting the same cause together with different means ; the B provide weapons, the F have little or no weapons but bravely offer their lives

_If this were nazi propaganda, but I can't imagine the Vichy government issuing such an ambiguous sentence, then it could mean_ " Don't be fooled by fake friendship ; while __some French stupidly offer their lives__, the British stay away safe from the fighting". 

_


----------



## Jacques Brodeur

Arthur_J said:


> Wouldn't this phrase also have made sense during the resistance. The machines are the weapons provided by the British, the poitrines thoses of French fighters shot.
> 
> Possible translation: England sends but her guns, France gives up her sons.



I think that what your are saying really makes sense.

The whole paragraph reads: (I am translation of a French book)

On pouvait penser que la propagande radiophonique nazie, répétant sans cesse le slogan : « Les Anglais donnent leurs machines, les Français donnent leur poitrine », avait entamé sérieusement l'ardeur belliqueuse de ce qu'on appe­lait alors « la première armée du monde ».

Indeed, it really make sense. It could have been the resistance.  Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Jacques Brodeur

OLN said:


> this sounds perfect.
> 
> I was wondering how this could be "*nazi propaganda*".
> _The British and the French resistance are fighting the same cause together with different means ; the Britain provide weapons, the French have little or no weapons but bravely offer their lives_
> 
> If this were nazi propaganda, but I can't imagine the Vichy government issuing such an ambiguous sentence, then it could mean_ " Don't be fooled by fake friendship ; while __some French stupidly offer their lives__, the British stay away safe from the fighting". _


 


JeanDeSponde said:


> Les sources citées par Nicomon (post #17) sont claires et datent cette citation de l'époque de la drôle de guerre; donc il semble difficile de l'interpréter (comme je le faisais, situant alors cette propagande sous l'occupation) comme les Français victimes des armes anglaises.
> A l'époque, les Allemands essayaient de dresser les Français contre les Anglais en leur disant que les Anglais ne prendraient pas de risques humains (et ils utiliseront ensuite le retrait / la débâcle de Dunkerque dans ce sens).
> Donc oui, les Anglais fournissent les armes, et les Français la chair à canons - _The English provides cannons, the French provide cannon fodder_


 

Votre réponse jette la lumière sur un sujet délicat. Pour beaucoup d'abonnés(ées), ce serait plutôt la Résistance. Je vois que vous connaissez bien le sujet. Je vais l'insérer dans ma traduction si vous m'en donner la permission.

Le livre que je traduis s'intitule "Mes Camps de Concentrations: Expériences Vécues) Frère Gérard Campagna p.m.e (Pères des Missions Étrangères) (Il a été interné aux Phillipnes et à Cuba) mais non en Europe. Il a pris, en 1940, un paquetot du Portugal-New York. C'est une histoire fascinate, très touchante .

Voici l'extrait textuel:

La France vivait en guerre. Les wagons étaient bondés de soldats en permission. Je pensai encourager ma com&shy;pagne devoyage (une jeune étudiate de Montréal) en lui disant:
Ne crains pas, ce sont des permissionnaires. 



Elle répondit :


Heureusement qu'il y en a UN qui se dit en deux mots !
Plusieurs militaires ne se gênaient pas pour affirmer :
J'ai eu les pieds gelés tout l'hiver; je ne reviens cer&shy;tainement pas au front.


On pouvait penser que la propagande radiophonique nazie, répétant sans cesse le slogan : « Les Anglais donnent leurs machines, les Français donnent leur poitrine », avait entamé sérieusement l'ardeur belliqueuse de ce qu'on appe&shy;lait alors « la première armée du monde ».


Paris en guerre n'était plus la Ville lumière le soir. Dans la semi-obscurité, l'étudiante en musique dont j'étais l'ange gardien me supplia de monter dans son taxi jusqu'à la demeure d'une famille amie. Là, elle parut rassurée; et moi, enfin seul, j'allai demander l'hospitalité à la Fraternité sacer&shy;dotale, boulevard Pereyre.
[...]


----------



## mgarizona

Wow, I missed a lot in a couple of days.

I had read the sites cited by Nicomon and it was the timing of the use of the phrase, directly following France's surrender, that made me assume that surrender was being referred to. That being said, I didn't at all understand what that had to do with British machinery and I fully embrace Arthur_J's fine rhyme.

But I do have a question: does the image _donner sa poitrine_ normally suggest simply 'to die'?

Classically 'offering one's breast' --- and yes Jacques Brodeur, that just means chest, it's got nothing to do with boobies!--- is a recognition of defeat. One nobly submits to the sword of one's conqueror. Is there really no sense of such a surrender in _donner sa poitrine_?


----------



## Spleen

Nicomon,
Ne rendez pas les armes ! I personally think it works, and it rhymes !!!


----------

